
Show HN: Material Icons search with alias - christilut
https://materialicons-alias.today
======
christilut
One of my issues with the Material Icons search is that you can't search for
aliases, so I created this site and a few aliases for each icon.

Hopefully people will submit PR's to improve the quality of the aliases and
maybe Google will merge the alias list with their own project at some point.

Let me know what you think or if you find any bugs! Thanks

